# Track Bike Find



## fuzzyktu (Dec 27, 2011)

Any help in dating this would be appreciated.   Going to hang in the basement!


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 27, 2011)

the adjustable stem makes me think its later than late 1800s bike boom but i dont think its much later than say 1910. 

Im dying for a bar/stem setup like that for my early track resto. Not asking you to part this one... but if anyone out there has some NOT attatched to their original bike, Id be interested


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 29, 2011)

Very cool! I like that it was produced in GR, that's were I'm originally from!!! What is the companies name that built it? I didn't realize there was a bike company in GR back then..


----------



## fuzzyktu (Dec 29, 2011)

I assume LW De Lye built it...  There was a bicycle company named Grand Rapids Bicycle Co.  That built bikes in GR for many years.  The old building burned down in 2007 and Grand Valley State University built new buildings on that site.  It would be awesome if someone has more info on the LW De Lye story.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 29, 2011)

Very cool bike, goes to show haw hard it is to put a number on how many bike manufacturers there were before WWI. The Wheelmen have the best list of manufactures out there as far as I know and it sure seems like allot of bikes show up without any info to there existence.


----------



## chitown (Dec 29, 2011)

fuzzyktu said:


> It would be awesome if someone has more info on the LW De Lye story.




1902 Central Michigan Directory lists him as 24, bicycles & repairing

http://books.google.com/books?id=fJ...Q6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=LW DeLye michigan&f=false


Looks like he was an Excelsior dealer in 1917 

http://books.google.com/books?id=46...ved=0CCcQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=LW De Lye&f=false

I love Google books.

Triumph badge:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/290632682996


----------



## how (Dec 29, 2011)

I would clean it up lube it and ride it (-:


----------



## pelletman (Dec 30, 2011)

There was a bike maker called Clipper in Grand Rapids too.  I'd say that bike is late 1890's.  You can search Grand Rapids in the Wheelmen list too if you are interested


----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2011)

ericbaker said:


> the adjustable stem makes me think its later than late 1800s bike boom but i dont think its much later than say 1910.
> 
> Im dying for a bar/stem setup like that for my early track resto. Not asking you to part this one... but if anyone out there has some NOT attatched to their original bike, Id be interested




I've got one of those stems I'd be willing to sell. e-mail me off the CABE and I'll send you some photos.  Catfish


----------



## fuzzyktu (Dec 30, 2011)

*grand rapids historical society  gave me some information.*

We do know that L W (William) De Lye was born in Germany and arrived in
Grand Rapids around 1900. He opened a shop on Pearl St. where he sold and
repaired bicycles. Later he moved to 219 Ottawa (across from the old city
hall)  where he began selling motorcycles, specializing in the Henderson
and the Excelsior.

If you go to the History and Special Collections Dept. (4th floor) of the
Grand Rapids Public Library you might find some information in the
vertical file about Bicycles. Tell the staff what you are looking for and
they will be happy to help you.

The Grand Rapids Press of April 6, 1918 had an advertisement for the
motocycles on pg 11.

His obituary is in the Grand Rapids Herald, May 23, 1937. Both the Press
and the Herald are available on microfilm at the library.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 30, 2011)

*I'm confused*

So does that mean that bike shops put their own head badges on bikes? Or was he manufacturing and selling bikes?  Awesome bike by the way, where did you find it?


----------



## fuzzyktu (Dec 30, 2011)

in a pole barn 20 miles from my house.  i can only surmise that he made these for racing in his shop in GR and either raced them himself or sponsored riders...I am still investigating.


----------



## chitown (Dec 30, 2011)

bikewhorder said:


> So does that mean that bike shops put their own head badges on bikes?




Yes. Bike shops, hardware stores, Sears, Wards, Chicago Cycle Supply,  etc... There are many more head badges than bike manufacturers. That's kinda what makes headbadges the last place to look when trying to ID a bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes I'm well aware that major retailers had there own rebadged lines of bikes, but I would surprised to learn that small time individual shops did the same, assuming that that's what L W De Lye was operating.


----------



## fattommy (Jan 1, 2012)

You guys are awesom.
Tommy


----------



## fuzzyktu (Jan 1, 2012)

The follingfront is anthe email iI received from the gr history research department

Kevin,


Thank you for an interesting question. I had not heard of De Lye and bicycles so here's what I found out.

In the city directories he starts out as a clerk in a bike shop. 1905 he has his own repair shop at 24 Pearl St. In 1906,the city directory reads: "Bicycle repairing,Enameling,Plating,Coaster Brakes,Tires and Special Bicycles Built to Order. 51 Pearl St" This description continues each year through about 1917. Then he ends up selling motor cycles and repairing bikes. He is usually a lodger or roomer in a house or a hotel. by 1921 he has moved to 219 Ottawa NW and lives at the same address - perhaps above the shop.

 In 1924 someone named DeCommer owns the shop and I find De Lye in the 1930 census,a Lodger at the Crathmore Hotel,and an automobile salesman,age 60.

I see your bicycle has "special" so I think he made it probably between 1906 and 1916.

 I found some articles in the Grand Rapids Press,which I will send to you via our copy machine. One of the interesting items that came up was a baseball team - called the "De Lye Specials."

L. W is Lafayette William - I think he mostly went by William of L. William.

This is an email I received from the Grand Rapids mi public library.  They told me he built custom made to order bikes.  I also found out he died may 23, 1937.  She also sent me newspaper ads for his shop and a classified selling a LWDelye bike used in 1917.  Pretty cool huh?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 1, 2012)

Now that's some research, it's not even my bike but I love seeing that level of research. It adds historical value to have a story behind the bike. Thanks!


----------



## OldRider (Jan 1, 2012)

I  love documented history like that........I would expect a museum to help you with such thorough research but I'm shocked a library had access to such info. Job well done regardless!


----------



## fuzzyktu (Jan 1, 2012)

When I made the request they told me it would cost $30 an hour for the research.  She was intrigued and did it for free!


----------

